# 1st time fly fishing Destin



## Sadsappysucker (Sep 21, 2017)

I got hooked on fly fishing 4 months ago. So far I've spent the majority of my time fishing for trout in the Chattahoochee in GA with the occasional bass or small stream outing. 
I'm headed to Destin in mid October and figured I couldn't forgive myself if I didn't at least take a shot at fly fishing the salt water. I've been spin fishing the area the past few years on our yearly trip, so I somewhat know the area. 
I've just recently gotten into streamer fishing, but my technique is still pretty sloppy. I plan on getting an orvis encounter 8wt combo(quite the upgrade from my hand me down broken/ home repaired TFO 5wt) and taking my kayak out and spending the next couple weekends working on my casting with some heavier streamers. 
I would spend a little more coin on the rod and reel, but I'm also picking up a nicer nymphing rod that will be used much more frequently. Will the orvis combo hold up alright to a week of salt water fishing, or are there any better options around $200 that I should look at? What should I look at getting for tippet? Would standard 15lb test or something work? 
I plan on doing a guided kayak fly fishing trip early on in the week so I can have a feel and hopefully head out on my own a couple times throughout the week. 
Any tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I use a nothing-fancy 7wt rod for trout/redfish fishing in the sound without any problems up to about a five pound fish. My favorite fly is a clouser that I tie myself with the smallest lead eyes I can find so they're not too heavy. There will likely be some toothy fish around like spanish mackeral in October, so you might want to keep some heavy tippet material on hand, but otherwise just tie on two or three feet of good quality 8 lb line for the tippet until you get bit off. I haven't fly fished out of a kayak, but it seems like it'd be tough to do for very long. Maybe you can find a spot to beach it and wade some grass flats early and late if so. Good luck in Destin. I'm just getting to do some trout fishing in some of the western North Carolina streams and having a good time learning.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

you selected an addictive and selective following fly fishing IMHO.
good luck & catch 'em up.


----------



## Sadsappysucker (Sep 21, 2017)

It's funny you mentioned a 7wt. I was talking to a guy who works at the Atlanta orvis and he was trying to nudge me towards the Clearwater setup saying I would be pushing my luck with the encounter. Granted, he used to guide for Kayak Fishing Destin, so Im definitely giving serious consideration to his suggestions. Unfortunately that setup is almost double the price. I can however, get it in a 7wt which is ideal, because it would be more apt for the big browns on the home waters making the raise in price that much more justifiable. 
And I was hoping I could park the yak and just wade, but since I don't know the landscape all that well and how much of the shoreline in the bay is or isn't private I didn't want to assume anything. I've only fished the flats once. The rest of my experience lies around the outer mouth/ jetties of the Choctawhatchee bay.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Sadsappysucker said:


> It's funny you mentioned a 7wt. I was talking to a guy who works at the Atlanta orvis and he was trying to nudge me towards the Clearwater setup saying I would be pushing my luck with the encounter. Granted, he used to guide for Kayak Fishing Destin, so Im definitely giving serious consideration to his suggestions. Unfortunately that setup is almost double the price. I can however, get it in a 7wt which is ideal, because it would be more apt for the big browns on the home waters making the raise in price that much more justifiable.
> And I was hoping I could park the yak and just wade, but since I don't know the landscape all that well and how much of the shoreline in the bay is or isn't private I didn't want to assume anything. I've only fished the flats once. The rest of my experience lies around the outer mouth/ jetties of the Choctawhatchee bay.


If you're mostly staying on the flats or fishing for most anything other than bull reds, a 7wt is plenty. I'll sometimes switch to a 4wt in the middle of summer when most of the trout are in the 10" to 12" range. I've never fished it, but between Ft. Walton and Destin, there's a place in the bay where people kite surf that looks like it holds plenty of grass, and it's shallow enough to wade. Looks like you could put your yak in at that parking lot, paddle east past the kiters and beach it there. Good luck, post pictures.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know about launching the yak from this area but on the south end of the Mid Bay bridge there's Legendary Marina. A restaurant (Lulus?) went up to the east of it. The flats in that area should be what you're looking for.
Using Google Earth, it's the lot next to the marina. Keep in mind the image is from 2013 I believe.

Well googled it for you, maybe the boat traffic will be done when you get here.

http://www.onthecoastmag.com/2015/07/03/77841/coolest-new-restaurant

Adding: Fished that area yesterday, think you'll like it. Watch out for seaplane landing there.


----------

